# bolts / screws



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Dear all,

I am a translator for a big multinational company based in Spain whose deal is logistics and automated warehouses. Currently, I am translating a technical manual from Spanish to English, and I have the following doubt:

 What is the difference between screws and bolts? Both are translated as "tornillos" in our Manuals in Spanish...


I will really appreciate your help.


Kind regards.


----------



## VocabloTrad

Bolts have a nut (tuerca) on the end, screws do not.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Screw" es un "tornillo" y "bolt" es "perno". Las diferencias tanto en inglés como en español no son totalmente estrictas, pero normalmente los tornillos son más pequeños y tienen la guía de la rosca a lo largo de toda su longitud (menos la cabeza, claro) con lo que se sujetan por sí mismos al agujero donde se insertan. Mientras tanto, los pernos son más grandes, sólo tienen guía parcialmente (el resto es liso) y se sujetan con una tuerca.


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Thanks a lot for that specific information!


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Yo all are very welcomed!


----------



## Aviador

Perno y tuerca = bolt and nut
Tornillos = screws


----------



## Vampiro

JamesHewittTexasMassacre said:


> What is the difference between screws and bolts? Both are translated as "tornillos" in our Manuals in Spanish...


Esto también es un tornillo.
Por lo demás concuerdo con Dr. Quizá, excepto en que no necesariamente los tornillos son más pequeños, y estos también se pueden ajustar con una tuerca, todo depende de la aplicación.
Lo que los hace diferentes es la longitud de la rosca (total en el tornillo, parcial en el perno).
La traducción más adecuada:

Tornillo = screw
Perno = bolt

Saludos.
_


----------



## abeltio

La diferencia fundamental entre bulón o perno y tornillos es que los bulones o pernos se tienen que apretar o aflojar con llaves y NUNCA con destornillador (cualquiera sea el tipo de destornillador).

Los tornillos en general se aprietan o aflojan con destornillador, pueden tener cabeza diseñada para utilizar llaves (hexagonal, cuadrada) como alternativa, pero siempre tienen ranuras o concavidad para destornillador o llave

*Hay pernos y bulones completamente roscados o parcialmente roscados: eso depende fundamentalmente del uso.
En general para uso exigente (alta presión y temperatura) se prefiere el perno parcialmente roscado, para elementos con poca exigencia mecánica se pueden utilizar pernos completamente roscados (en general tienen menos resistencia a la rotura)

*También hay pernos y bulones que NO llevan tuerca: por ejemplo los "prisioneros" que se enroscan en un agujero roscado.

Tomando como ejemplo los tornillos [-] en general resulta que los tornillos son más pequeños que los bulones o pernos porque en la práctica casi no se encuentran destornilladores con paleta > 1/2" (12,7mm)

Tornillo [-] (signo menos) se los suele denominar así para usar con destornilladores planos
Tornillo [+] (signo más) se los suele denominar así para usar con destornilladores en cruz (o "Parker")


----------



## Vampiro

abeltio said:


> La diferencia fundamental entre bulón o perno y tornillos es que los bulones o pernos se tienen que apretar o aflojar con llaves y NUNCA con destornillador (cualquiera sea el tipo de destornillador). *(No es esa la diferencia fundamental)*
> 
> Los tornillos en general se aprietan o aflojan con destornillador, pueden tener cabeza diseñada para utilizar llaves (hexagonal, cuadrada) como alternativa, pero siempre tienen ranuras o concavidad para destornillador o llave *(No siempre)
> *
> *Hay pernos y bulones completamente roscados o parcialmente roscados: (Si es completamente roscado se llama tornillo, como ya se dijo) eso depende fundamentalmente del uso.
> En general para uso exigente (alta presión y temperatura) se prefiere el perno parcialmente roscado, para elementos con poca exigencia mecánica se pueden utilizar pernos completamente roscados (en general tienen menos resistencia a la rotura)
> 
> *También hay pernos y bulones que NO llevan tuerca: por ejemplo los "prisioneros" que se enroscan en un agujero roscado.*(los prisioneros son tornillos)*
> 
> Tomando como ejemplo los tornillos [-] en general resulta que los tornillos son más pequeños que los bulones o pernos porque en la práctica casi no se encuentran destornilladores con paleta > 1/2" (12,7mm)
> 
> Tornillo [-] (signo menos) se los suele denominar así para usar con destornilladores planos
> Tornillo [+] (signo más) se los suele denominar así para usar con destornilladores en cruz (o "Parker")
> *(Los tornillos con ranura, con cruz tipo phillips, los allen, y muchos otros son sólo diferentes variedades. A propósito, los parker también tienen ranura)*


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

vaya...nunca habrái pensado que tal pregunta levantara esta polvareda...pernos o tornillos, lo que me ha uqedado claro es que a la hora de traducir, perno es a bolt como tornillo es a scree...sea cuáles sean sus características morfológicas.

Muchas gracias a todos, lo tendré en cuenta para mis futuras traducciones.

Por cierto, Vampiro, en tu frase que acompaña tu nick, no sería más correcto decir "qué brazo eligirías" más bien que "cuál brazo eligirías"?


Saludos.


----------



## abeltio

JamesHewittTexasMassacre said:


> vaya...nunca habrái pensado que tal pregunta levantara esta polvareda...pernos o tornillos, lo que me ha uqedado claro es que a la hora de traducir, perno es a bolt como tornillo es a scree...sea cuáles sean sus características morfológicas.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos, lo tendré en cuenta para mis futuras traducciones.
> 
> Por cierto, Vampiro, en tu frase que acompaña tu nick, no sería más correcto decir "qué brazo *eligirías*" más bien que "cuál brazo *eligirías*"?
> 
> Saludos.



¡Lo correcto sería conjugar bien el verbo "elegir"!   elegirías


----------



## k-in-sc

Screws also are usually pointed, although machine screws are not. Bolts are never pointed.


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

k-in-sc said:


> Screws also are usually pointed, although machine screws are not. Bolts are never pointed.


----------



## JamesHewittTexasMassacre

Good remark!


----------

